
Squarespace Booked a Super Bowl TV Ad Really? - mrhicks
http://www.squarespace.com/press/2014/1/28/squarespace-super-bowl-2014-ad-released-in-full
======
mrhicks
I mean, really? Are we in a bubble? After doing ads in credible podcasts and
blogs all over the web now a Super Bowl TV ad? Haven't we learned anything
about the crazyness of the big bubble anno 2000...?

